# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Fustanella Tradicionale - Kostum Kombëtar i Shqipërisë

## Baptist

Fustanella ka origjine te lashte ilire. Eshte gabim te pandehet se fustanella eshte kostum i vetem Shqiperise se Jugut. Me 1913, ne Shkoder, tek disa krere te familjeve te njohura te ketij qyteti, ne nje gosti te shtruar per nder te kolonelit *Obri Herbert, nje grup i madh qytetaresh te veriut ishin veshur me fustanella te bardha si bora*. Greket e kane marre fustanellen nga shqiptaret kur keta shkuan ne Greqi ne shekullin e XIV. Sipas Leak-ut, kostumi shqiptar, nga dita ne dite, po njihet me modern ne More, ndoshta per shkak te prosperitetit te *Hydres* (Meduzes-shenim i Styx). 

Admirali Jurien de la Gravier ka shkruar: _"Kostumi shqiptar hyri aq shume ne mode, sa qe edhe osmanet e qarqeve me te larta e mbanin me krenari fustanellen e bardhe te shqipetareve te Jugut. Edhe vete greket, kur djali i dyte i Aliut, Veli Pasha sundonte Morene, e  pervetesuan kete kostum si simbol te trimerise dhe e bene uniformen elegante te palikareve."_

Historiani anglez Finlay thote: "*Aso kohe nuk ishte e rastit qe ne Greqi e ne Maqedoni te shiheshin femijet e osmaneve me kryelarte, kur visheshin me fustanellat e bardha te toskeve. Prandaj, edhe atje ku sundoi Veli Pasha, djali i dyte i Aliut te Janines, ne More (1807-1812), edhe greket e rinj te shtresave te larta filluan ta mbanin kete kostum, sidomos kur udhetonin, me qe ua bente te mundur te mbanin armet".*

Fustanella shqiptare te le pershtypjen e pergjithshme te nje pelhure te stolisur. Finlay shkruan: *"Greket bashkekohore e pervetesuan fustanellen shqiptare si kostum kombetar, te nxitur nga zulma e shqiptareve",* d.m.th. fama e trimerive te luftetareve tane , i beri greket qe te marrin fustanellen shqiptare si kostum te tyre kombetar. 

Ndersa Hughes ka shenuar se *"shqipetaret me fustanellen e tyre e shikojne me perbuzje boten perreth, dhe, me sjelljen e tyre krekosen ne nje menyre te atille qe mund te verehet, por ne nje mase me te vogel, edhe nder malesoret tane te Kaledonise*". Per nje studim arkeologjik te fustanelles shqiptare eshte interesante teoria e baronit Nopcsa. Ai pohon se fustani ka prejardhje thjeshte ilire, mund te kete sherbyer si model origjinal i veshjes ushtarake romake. Nopcsa ben gjithashtu disa verejtje ne lidhje me gjasimin apo ngjashmerine e fustanit shqiptar me kilt-in = KELT (shenim i Styx).

----------


## Darius

Ne njeren nga temat ketu ne kete nenforum eshte trajtuar gjeresisht perdorimi i fustanelles ne mbare Shqiperine qe ne kohet me te vjetra deri ne fund te shekullit te 18-te dhe fillim shekulli 19-te. Madje jam 'share' dhe 'grire' me Baptistin per kete fakt sepse nuk e pranonte  :buzeqeshje:  Sme kujtohet se ne cilen teme por nese ndokush e mban mend ja vlen te levizen disa nga ato shkrime ne kete teme pasi eshte me te vertete me interes.

----------


## Baptist

Nje pjese ose te gjithe kete postim mund ta kem vendosur edhe ne ate teme tjeter. Mendova te hapet nje teme e vecante se pari sepse nje pjese e shqiptareve mbeten ngushte kur mesyshen nga greket per origjinalitetin "grek" te saj.

Se dyti, me intereson lidhja midis atyre qe burimet historike i quajne kelte dhe origjines qe ketij jo-etnonimi nga fustanella (e ashtuajtur kilt). Kush di me shume le te debatoje per eimologjine e fjale Kilt=Fustanelle

(Darius me vjen keq por nuk e mbak mend as une temen, ndone me kujtohet postimi i fotografive. )

----------


## Darius

Une e kam bere ne  shkolle fustanellen dhe origjinen e saj po kane kaluar shume vite dhe te me vrasesh tani, nuk e kujtoj dot. Ata qe jane ne Shqiperi mund te gjejne dicka ne Institutin e Folklorit pasi (te pakten kaq me kujtohet) materiali kishte origjinuar prej aty. Ka patur nje seksion te vecante mbi kostumografine dhe aty kishte material te bollshem mbi te gjitha kostumet popullore, perfshi fustanellen e cila dihet qe ka qene tipike shqiptare.

----------


## GL_Branch

Bravo Styx sa doja me hap nje te teme te tille.  :buzeqeshje: 

Po pati dikush foto arkeologjike te fustanellave te postoj ketu.

----------


## GL_Branch



----------


## GL_Branch

edhe ky gur autentik eshte interesant, ku Leka i Madh duket se eshte veshur si lloje fustanelle:

----------


## BARAT

*Dimali, qyteti ilir nga ku romakët morën veshjet !*



_Dimali ka qenë një nga qytetet me te fortifikuara te Ilirese Jugore,dhe ka luajtur një rol te rëndësishëm ne luftërat iliro-romake.Ne vitin 219 para Krishtit, Demeter Fari Mbreti i Ardianeve,qe me pare kishte qenë komandant i ushtrise se Mbretereshes Teuta,kishte vendosur një garnizon me Dimalin,e konsidiruar si qytet qe smerrte dot dora e armikut.Dalmatika ilire u përdorsi veshje në rrethet më të larta romake. Pastaj,iu ndërrua stofi, forma e stolia, u bë veshje zyrtare dhe ngeli si petk liturgjik në kishën katolike deri në ditët tona._

Vendbanimi antik i kalasë së Krotinës ndodhet në përëndim të malësisë së Shpiragut në komunën Cukalat, të rrethit të Beratit. Kjo kala e ka marrë emrin nga lagjja me të njëjtin emër e fshatit Allabmres, që shtrihet në pjesën jugperndimore të kodrës. Kalaja e Krotinës ngrihet mbi një kodër të bukur, e cila fillon rrëzë faqes përëndimore të Shpiragut dhe vazhdon në krah të majtë të rrugës nacionale BeratFier. Nga lindja dhe jugu kalaja kufizohet nga
fshatrat Bistrovicë e Allambres dhe në anën veriore dhe përëndimore kodra zbret në një varg taracash që arrijnë deri në luginën e përroit të Cukalatit. Pozicioni gjeografik, si dhe pozita mbizotëruese e kodrës së kalasë kanë krijuar kushte të mira për një mbrojtje të fuqishme natyrore të këtij vendbanimi ilir. Sipas historisë, Dimali ka qenë një nga qytetet më të fortifikuara të Ilirisë Jugore dhe ka luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm në luftërat iliro-romake. Në vitin 219 Para Krishtit, Demeter fari, mbreti i Ardianëveçë më parë kishte qenë komandant i ushtrisë së mbretëreshës Teuta, kishte vendosur një garnizon në Dimal, i cili konsiderohej si një qytet që se merrte dot dora e armikut. Banorët e fshatit Krotinë
mbajnë të gjallë një gojëdhënë të ardhur deri në ditët e sotme e cila thotë: Dimalin e krijoi përëndia ndaj nuk mund të merret nga njerëzia. Ushtritë romake të komanduara nga Luç Emili mundën ta shtien në dorë qytetin pas një rrethimi, duke përdorur shumë mjete sulmi. Në vitin 205 Para Krishtit, Dimali figuron përsëri i rrethuar nga ushtritë romake, por kësaj radhe ai ndodhej në duar të maqedonasve. Në kushtet e paqës që iu parashtruan Filipit V-të, nga prokonsulli romak Semproni, Dimali kalonte në duar të romakëve. Një nga arsyet që Dimali lakmohej kaq shumë si prej maqedonasve, ashtu edhe prej romakëve ishin padyshim edhe fortifikimet e tij, prej të cilave sot ruhen vetëm gjurmë shumë të pakta. Ato përfaqësohen nga blloqe të veçuara guri, të punuara në forma të rregullta drejt kendëshe, që rrethonin një kodër të përbërë nga dy kreshta,
prej të cilave ajo më e larta shërbente si akropol.

*Dalmatika Ilire*

Etnografët mendojnë se në gjetjet e sotme të kërkimeve arkeologjike mund të njihen disa petka, të përdorura nga ilirët në Epir. Etnologët sintetizojnë të dhëna dokumentare dhe historiografike për të arritur në përfundimin se këtu është fjala për veshjet, që ilirët dhe epirotët kanë përdorur. Linja, ose dalmatika është një petk i gjatë e i gjërë, me rrip në ije, i punuar me fije leshi. Isidore de Seville shkruan: Dalmatica vestis primum in Dalmatia (Illyricum) Dalmatica është zbuluar në bustin e gruas së Dimalit, në Krotinë. Në një gur varri, të zbuluar në Drashovicë është riprodhuar një burrë, i veshur me dalmatica burrash. Ky petk ilir më pas është zbuluar edhe në tërë Ilirinë dhe në Epir. Historiani austriak, dr. C.Praschniker, i cili në vitin 1923 ka kryer disa studime në Dimal, shton se mbi këtë dalmatika ilire hidhej krahëve një mantel me rrudha. Ky petk ilir mbahej në shpatullën e djathtë me një gjilpërë dhe mbulonte krahun e majtë, ndërkohë që krahu i djathtë ngelte i pambuluar. Më vonë kjo dalmatikë ilire, - vazhdon historiani vienez, - u bë modë në Itali dhe duke filluar nga koha e perandorit Commodus (180-192 të e. s.) u përdor si veshje në rrethet më të larta romake; pastaj, iu ndërruan stofi, forma e stolia dhe u bë veshje zyrtare e ngeli si petk liturgjik në kishën katolike deri në ditët tona.
*
Fustanella dhe Llapana prej Leshi*

Ky petk ilir është zbuluar në monumentet e Ribic-it (Slloveni), në Glasinac (Bosnje) etj. Vajza e Vlorës mban gjithashtu një fustanellë për gra. Karakteri ilir i fustanellës është pranuar nga shumë specialistë në etnografi (F. Nopcsa, 1959). F. Konitza mbron iden se,  fustanella pak kohë më parë ishte një pjesë e veshjes kremtërore të çdo njeriu prej dere të mirë si në Shqipëri të sipërme, ashtu edhe në Shqipëri të poshtme. Puna që të tilla moda veshjeje mund të gjenden dhe në vendet fqinje stregon tjatër gjë, veç influencës së fortë që shqiptarët kanë ushtruar në kohën e shkuar mbi kombësitë rreth e rrotull Ky kostum u përhap mes grekëve në shekullin e katërmbëdhjetë, kur shqiptarët nën Gjin Bua Shpatën shkelën dhe pushtuan Greqinë. Për fustanellën shqiptare shkruan dhe poeti i madh anglez, Bajroni: Shqiptarët me veshjen e tyre, më madhështoren në botë, të përbërë prej një fustanelle të gjatë - me pisqolla dhe jatagane të stolisur me argjend Çajld Harold (Bajron). Po ashtu, Llabana është një kapuç i thjeshtë prej leshi. Busti i gruas së Krotinës (Dimal) jep dëshminë e parë për këtë element të veshjes ilire të sh. III-II Para Krishtit, Llabana del në reliev edhe në objekte të tjera arkeologjike,të zbuluar në Durrës dhe në Koplik. Llabanën e liburnëve e përmend edhe M. V. Martial, (cucullus liburnicus). Ky kapuç mund të gjendet dhe sot në Epir. Llabana përdoret edhe në krahina të tjera të Shqipërisë si Korça, Mirëdita etj.

*Dimali i Harruar*

Askush nuk të jep përgjigje se përse janë ndërprerë punimet për studime arkologjike në qytetin antik të Dimalit, i cili, sipas arkeologëve, është ndër të paktit nekropole që nuk ka mbivendosje të kulturave të tjera, duke qenë kështu dëshmi e pastër e kulturës ilire të shekujve III-II Para Erës Sonë. Pas historianit vjenez dr.Praschniker i ardhur në Dimal gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore, të fundit që kanë kryer studime arkeologjike në nekropulin e Dimalit kanë qenë arkologia shqiptare prof. dr. Aleksandra Mano dhe bashkëshorti i saj, Buhran Dautaj. Këta dy arkeologë zbritën në qytetin antik të Dimalit në vitin 1963-1964, përpara se të nxirrnin në dritë pjesën më të madhe të teatrit antik të Apolonisë. Ata kaluan në këtë zonë të Shpiragut, duke ecur kështu në gjurmët e historianit austriak të Luftës së Parë Botërore, C. Praschniker. Në vitin 1963, arkeologët Mano dhe Dautaj zbuluan kalanë e Krotinës, qytetin e Dimalit, i përmendur në luftërat iliroromake dhe një vit më pas zbulojnë disa mbishkrime. Zbulimi më i rëndësishëm i këtyre dy arkeologëve është ai i katër vulave të fragmentura që përmbajnë emrin e qytetit Ilir të Dimalit. Gjithashtu, zbulimi i katër tjegullave me vulë Dimalitan sipas B. Dautajt (Zbulimi i qytetit ilir Dimal), i ka ndihmuar këta arkeologë në lokalizimin e qytetit ilir të Dimalit. Gjatë punimeve të zhvilluara nga këta arkeologë në verën e vitit 1963, në faqen jugore të Kreshtës së Akropulit janë zbuluar mbeturinat e një portiku, monument shumë i rëndësishëm ky, prej të cilit është ruajtur vetëm një mur me nishe që formonte sfondin arkitektonik të monumentit të supozuar. Ky mur që shërbente në të njëjtën kohë edhe si mur taracimi, zgjatet në drejtimin lindje- përëndim dhe ka një gjatësi prej 29.40 m. Ai formohet nga shtatë nishe që kanë formën e një gjysmë rrethi, me përmasa 2.98 m. Midis dy krahëve të nisheve, thellësia arrin në 1.47 m. Balli i mureve midis nisheve është 0.98 m. Po sipas arkeologëve Mano dhe Dautaj, muri me nishe i Krotinës është i ngjashëm, si nga pikëpamja e teknikës së ndërtimit, ashtu edhe e kompozimit arkitektonik me atë të portikut të njohur të Apolonisë, që daton reth shek. IV Para Krishtit, gjë që tregon se e kësaj kohe është edhe kalaja e Krotinës, në qytetin antik të Dimalit.
Zbulimet arkeologjike në kalanë e Krotinës tregojnë se në këtë qytet ka qenë e zhvilluar prodhimi i qeramikës, prodhimet artistike në gurë dhe qeramik, si dhe ato të zejtarisë, nga ku me mjaft interes paraqitet busti i një gruaje, kushtuar ndonjë yjneshe ilire. Gërmimet e arkeologëve, prof. dr. Aleksandra Mano dhe bashkëshortit të saj, Burhan Dautaj, ishin të fundit sipërmarrje në këtë zonë ilire. Më pas, ato u ndërprenë për të mos filluar më kurrë deri në ditët e sotme. Banorët e zonës përreth nekropolit shprehen: Çuditërisht, që nga ajo kohë në qytetin antik të Dimalit nuk ka shkelur më këmbë arkeologu dhe më e keqja qëndron në faktin se kjo zonë nuk është as e ruajtur dhe as e konservuar për studime të ardhshme arkeologjike.


Pergatiti Arian Kaja Gazeta Tema-17-08-2007

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

mbishkrim i shek 3 p e s e quan Dimalin të lashtë.Sa i lashtë ishte Dimali i cili quhej i lashtë që nga shek 3 p e s??

----------


## ajzberg

Ja nje fotografi tjeter

----------


## Qerim

> Eshte gabim te pandehet se fustanella eshte kostum i vetem Shqiperise se Jugut. Me 1913, ne Shkoder, tek disa krere te familjeve te njohura te ketij qyteti, ne nje gosti te shtruar per nder te kolonelit Obri Herbert, nje grup i madh qytetaresh te veriut ishin veshur me fustanella te bardha si bora.


Mendon se mjafton kjo per te na bindur se "fustanella" eshte perdorur ne Veri te Shqiperise ??!!!  :Pikepyetja:  :Mos: 

Eshte si te thuash se ne Polin e Veriut rrihet me kostum plazhi... :me dylbi:

----------


## Kreksi

I nderuari Qerim, 
Ka mundesi qe edhe ne veri vishej fustanela,  kur shofim dis amontenegin(malazez) me kete veshje s'ka dyshim qe me pare ishte veshje shqiptare apo ilire e pastaje malazeze...mirepo duhet gjetur edeh arsyet perse  kjo veshje doli nga moda ne veri ?

----------


## Qerim

Me duket absurde te mendohet se fustanella vjen nga iliret.Moda e teshave vjen dhe iken , ndryshon me kohen.

Ja nje shembull qe edhe ne Greqi ka nje tradite te madhe.

http://www.annaswebart.com/culture/c...lia/index.html

Ja me hollesisht se nga vjen "fustanella".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fustanella

----------


## Baptist

> Me duket absurde te mendohet se fustanella vjen nga iliret.Moda e teshave vjen dhe iken , ndryshon me kohen.
> 
> Ja nje shembull qe edhe ne Greqi ka nje tradite te madhe.
> 
> http://www.annaswebart.com/culture/c...lia/index.html
> 
> Ja me hollesisht se nga vjen "fustanella".
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fustanella


Kjo eshte shume e vertete. Andaj edhe ne Albani kostumi popullor eshte sari Indise. Kurse kostumet popullore greke jane qe ka pasur Shqiperia. Vertitet moda me kohen. 

Kurse Wikipedian as ka nevoje te lexojme fare se eshte e gjithe pranuar shkencerisht ne princip.

----------


## Baptist

> Mendon se mjafton kjo per te na bindur se "fustanella" eshte perdorur ne Veri te Shqiperise ??!!! 
> 
> Eshte si te thuash se ne Polin e Veriut rrihet me kostum plazhi...


Nuk je larg te vertetes. Ne Polin e Veriut rrihet me kostum plazhi gjate dites 6 mujore. Kurse nden fustanelle vishen kafshare si ne veri dhe ne Jug te Shqiperise. 

Mbase nga fshati yt pelqejne vetem moden e fustanit.

----------


## Darius

> Mendon se mjafton kjo per te na bindur se "fustanella" eshte perdorur ne Veri te Shqiperise ??!!! 
> 
> Eshte si te thuash se ne Polin e Veriut rrihet me kostum plazhi...


Po ja mu hap barku mua nese bindesh ti apo jo. Une sdo te te jap as trute dhe as dijen time qe te marresh vesh ti dhe te tjeret si ty. Greku traditen e mori nga arvanitasit. Qe te mesosh pak me shume per kostumografine shqiptare lexo pak folklorin e kostumeve. Shko ne Biblioteken Kombetare dhe gjej e hap librat qe flasin per kete pune. Me brockulla wikipedia apo teorira bardh e blu nuk shkon larg. Pastaj nuk eshte vetem ajo fraze qe flet per fustanellat po ke nje mori shkrimesh ne kete teme dhe ne nje teme tjeter qe e fakton madje dhe me foto perdorimin e fustanelles ne Veri te Shqiperise.

----------


## baaroar

> Mendon se mjafton kjo per te na bindur se "fustanella" eshte perdorur ne Veri te Shqiperise ??!!! 
> 
> Eshte si te thuash se ne Polin e Veriut rrihet me kostum plazhi...


Qerim, kontrollo mire se diku ne nje teme tjeter, nuk e mbaj mend, kam postuar shume foto me fustanella te veshura nga malesoret e veriut.
Nuk po i postoj serish, pjesa me e madhe e tyre jane foto te Marubit

----------


## BARAT

> Mendon se mjafton kjo per te na bindur se "fustanella" eshte perdorur ne Veri te Shqiperise ??!!! 
> 
> Eshte si te thuash se ne Polin e Veriut rrihet me kostum plazhi...



I ndèruri Qerim

Temperatura eshte menyra krahasuese (me fal qe ta them, por asgje personale), me IDIOTE qe mund te sjellesh si fakt ne kete diskutim.
Pse mendoj se eshte IDIOTE?
Per faktin se male ka veriu, ka jugu, ka Shqiperia e mesme etj. Por kjo nuk do te thote qe edhe neper fusha ben me pak ftohte. Nuk po rri ketu te vendos edhe lartesite e malesive te Sulit, te maleve te Laberise,  etj
Pra "go, home", persa i perket kesaj menyre te arsyetuari...

Me poshte ke dy foto (gjuhen besoj se e kupton e s'ke veshtiresi)
Paraqesin shqiptarin verior e matan veriut te Shqiperise aktuale.
Nese shikon ate shqiptarin nga Tivari (ai me brrucin e zi), e kupton edhe vete se sa "ftohte" mund te kete dikush i veshur ne ate menyre.
Fustanella eshte shqiptare, veriore po aq sa jugore, edhe pse si veriu si jugu nuk e ka pasur 100% ne perdorim, pasi ka zona si ne veri si ne jug qe nuk e kane perdorur.

Flm per mirekuptimin Qerim

----------


## BARAT

> UOMINI. A contatto del corpo nudo gli uomini usavano il subligar o cintus o campestre un semplice indumento che copriva il basso ventre. Questo capo di vestiario in uso per diverso tempo fu sostituito dalla tunica interior o subacula o strictoria, una semplice camiciola a contatto con la pelle. Sopra a questo primo indumento si posizionava la tunica che era realizzata con due pezzi di stoffa di cotone o lana cuciti insieme, in modo che quello della parte davanti arrivasse alle ginocchia e quello di dietro ai polpacci, una cinta tratteneva ai fianchi questi due lembi. Era necessario che la tunica non fosse troppo lunga e sempre tenuta stretta da una cintura. Nel terzo secolo dopo Cristo, venne di moda l'uso di larghe maniche sino ai polsi, ma qualcuno parlò di moda effeminata. Il tipo più elaborato di queste tuniche era* la Dalmatica*, che diversi portavano al posto della toga, realizzata in lino, lana o seta. Questo indumento veniva usato anche dai sacerdoti del rito Cristiano o Mitraico, qualche volta veniva usato anche senza maniche, e in questo caso prendeva il nome di Colubium. Nel terzo secolo d.C. iniziò la moda dei pantaloni aderenti alle gambe e lunghi sino ai piedi.
> 
> sorry.linkun nuk mund tu a jap............ka rendesi iformacioni.


Meqe ekziston teza se fustanella eshte dalmatika ilire, po pergjigjem ne kete teme. Duhet bere kujdes dhe nuk duhet ngaterruar tunika me pjese te tjera te veshjes. Pjese te caktuara te nje veshje a uniforme i japin emertimin gjithe paraqitjes, por pjeset e tjera normalisht qe kane emra te vecante. Psh kur thuhet veshje me fustanelle, nuk duhet thene qe jeleku eshte pjese e fustanelles, edhe pse veshja quhet e tille.
Fillimisht mendohet se ka qene linja (nje kemishe burrash) qe lidhej ne brez
Pjesa e meposhtme e materialit te postuar me pare nga Zenith, thote se  :

_



			
				La tunica palmata era una tunica speciale, ornata di ricami a forma di foglia  di palma, che veniva indossata dai trionfatori.
Il clavus, era un ornamento della tunica o della toga consistente in una lunga striscia normalmente colorata di porpora, con disegni diversi a seconda del rango di appartenenza, latus clavus (senatori), angustus clavus (cavalieri), ecc....
Ma l'abbigliamento più importante, più classico, che si usava in tutti i riti, cerimonie e ricorrenze importanti era la toga.
La toga, era normalmente realizzata in lana, quindi abbastanza pesante, costituita in un unico pezzo a forma di mezzo cerchio schiacciato con il diametro che poteva raggiungere anche i 5 metri di lunghezza. Chiaramente questo indumento era meno usato in provincia e non si usava affatto in campagna o nelle mura della propria casa. La toga era in sostanza l'abbigliamento ufficiale per tutti coloro che svolgevano attività importanti di qualsiasi tipo e genere, a partire dal magistrato, dal politico, dall'uomo ricco e influente ecc...
Indossare la toga era un'operazione abbastanza lunga e complessa e difficilmente risolvibile da soli. Era uno schiavo (vestiplicus), sin dalla sera precedente, ne disponeva le pieghe per rendere più semplice il lavoro nel giorno successivo. Il togato che si presentava ad un comizio politico, doveva indossare una toga bianchissima (resa così bianca da un bagno in calce liquida), che doveva rendere l'immagine di una persona pulita, candida (donde il nome di candidato).
I ragazzi, portavano la toga pretesta bordata di porpora sino all'età di 17 anni, subito dopo potevano finalmente indossare la toga virilis e fare il primo ingresso nel foro con un rito importante che testimoniava il passaggio dalla adolescenza alla maturità.
I trionfatori sfoggiavano un abito particolare di origine Etrusca, la toga purpurea indossata sopra la toga palmata, dal terzo secolo a. C. la toga purpurea, fu sostituita dalla toga picta con ricche decorazioni ricamate.
Nell'esercito si portava il paludamentum, un mantello simile alla clamide greca riservato ai gradi più alti, altri mantelli come il sagum e la poenula per quelli più bassi. I militari contribuirono a diffondere un mantello di origine Gallica, talvolta usato anche con i pantaloni delle popolazioni celtiche e germaniche, chiamata palla gallica o caracalla, prediletto dall'imperatore Marco Aurelio Antonino Bassiano, passato alla storia con il soprannome di Caracalla.
DONNE. Le donne usavano come biancheria intima delle mutandine (subligar), ed una specie di fascia per reggere il seno (fascia subligaris o mammillare), sopra indossavano la tunica interior lunga sino ai piedi. Sopra la tunica si posizionava la stola che è l'abito nazionale come la toga per i maschi adulti. La stola era stretta alla vita da una cintura che poteva ripetersi anche sotto il seno. Nella Roma primitiva uomini e donne vestivano allo stesso modo, ma ben presto l'abito femminile si differenziò da quello maschile. La differenza era anche nei colori vivaci e talvolta nei ricami. Le donne romane delle classi alte, dovevano risultare piuttosto vistose se si considerano oltre agli abiti i molti gioielli, il trucco e le sontuose e costruite acconciature che prediligevano (era molto di moda la parrucca bionda realizzata con capelli di donna nordica).
Sopra la stola a seconda della stagione si usavano le sopravvesti, tra queste ricordiamo in età repubblicana il ricinum, un semplice mantello quadrato che copriva le spalle ed il capo, e la palla, un comune mantello che poteva anche avere un cappuccio per il capo.
Con il terzo secolo anche per le donne come per gli uomini vennero di moda tuniche fino ai piedi con lunghe maniche, di tessuti ricercati da portare anche senza cintura (tunica talaris o dalmatica).
			
		

_

clavus-besoj se do i interesoje Styx kjo  :buzeqeshje: , edhe pse ndoshta nuk ka shume lidhje

http://hdelboy.club.fr/clavis_ii_2.jpg

Fustanelle etruske?

----------


## alibaba

> Mendon se mjafton kjo per te na bindur se "fustanella" eshte perdorur ne Veri te Shqiperise ??!!! 
> 
> Eshte si te thuash se ne Polin e Veriut rrihet me kostum plazhi


Fustanella nuk është ekskluzivisht toske, por është mbarëshqiptare.

Përdorej edhe tek shqiptarët e Sanxhakut, në Sijenicë e Novipazar.

----------

